# Kit Kat's 1st Week of Puppy School



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Kit Kat (12.5 weeks) had her first week of puppy school this past weekend. She did really well since there were dividers up for the first week of class (because everyone is so excited by the new place, people, and puppies, the trainers want to set the pups up for success the first week). The dividers will be removed next week so we'll see how she does - there are a lot of high-energy pups in our class and she can be a bit naughty sometimes and not want to pay attention to her mommy and daddy when there's other exciting stuff around!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She looks alert and happy


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

She looks excited! Good luck without dividers next time


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gorgeous pup! Very nic pics - she seems to have natural focus - congrats!


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, all! She's a cute little thing and we've been working on her focus and willingness to train. She is very smart, it's us that need to really figure out what motivates her and how to use that to our advantage! We are very happy with our little girlie! :wub:


----------



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

She is gorgeous!!! The way her eyes look at you is amazing! I can't wait for puppy school with mine.......


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a beautiful puppy, love that face!!!!!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

beautiful pup.. and I love her name.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

*Graduation!*

Just wanted to update this thread - Kit Kat completed "puppy kindergarten" this past weekend, on her 4 month birthday!! Little girlie is growing up so fast and is getting so tall! Also as a bonus, I'm including a couple of pictures of her very first boat ride and her first time watching sheep herding from this weekend (went to go see her daddy and her full sister from another litter train on the sheep).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow she has sure grown- brings back memories! Great name kit Kat she is gorgeous And looks like you are having many good times together!


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

She sure is growing! Love that beautiful dark face.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My she just gets more beautiful each time you post pics. She looks so darn smart, with just enough of a hint of mischief to make life intersting. 

Looks like she is really enjoying her boat ride! What a face! 

Which breeder did you get her from?


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, guys! She's a cute little spitfire and we sure are partial to her antics! She's getting more interested in training as time goes on, which I am very excited about. I'm anxious to see her focus improve so we can start Rally. I've started Nose Work with her at home and she's doing really well with the easy searches so far!
@Castlemaid, I'll PM you.


----------

